# Northern Calif Training businesses/clubs



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm looking at 2 different training facilities, both about the same distance away from me. Has anyone on this forum had experience with either of these places? MesaHaus in Susanville, CA and Lower Lassen K9 in Shingletown, CA. 

I'll be visiting both, before I make any decision. Looking for opinions, what you liked, didn't like, etc...... You can PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You’re in *north *North California. The only club that comes to mind that way for me is placer county in Vacaville.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> You’re in *north *North California. The only club that comes to mind that way for me is placer county in Vacaville.


Yup, too far away for me, the Placer County Schutzhund club in Lincoln is 3.5 hours away from me, the two I listed are about 1.5 from me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@mycobraracr is somewhere north, I know we discussed it once. He owns T17 Working Dogs, and I believe is running a club. 
Chico maybe?
@Fodder do you remember? We were discussing evacuations because of fires.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Shingletown and Susanville, I'm surprised you have 2 options. You could PM Mycobraracer (Jeremy) He has a training group somewhere in the Chico area, but he's also the most likely to know anything about your area.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sabis mom said:


> @mycobraracr is somewhere north, I know we discussed it once. He owns T17 Working Dogs, and I believe is running a club.
> Chico maybe?
> @Fodder do you remember? We were discussing evacuations because of fires.


yes... he’s in or near Chico


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yup, I’m in Chico. My club is Chico Canine Works. We are a multi-sport club.


----------



## Hstarks (Jan 25, 2021)

mycobraracr said:


> Yup, I’m in Chico. My club is Chico Canine Works. We are a multi-sport club.


Do you guys help with Socialization and aggression towards other dogs. My 16 month male, recently neutered, shepherd is becoming more and more unruly towards any dog he sees and I'm not sure how to manage and de-escalate it. The second he sees another dog he starts going crazy. Lunging, barking, whining and shaking he gets so excited. It even extends to when he sees a dog on tv and hears a dog on audio. He has dog friends that he play perfectly with and I'm not worried on how he is going to act around but with he is unpredictable around new dogs. There is hope, once he gets use to being around a new dog (which is relatively quick response) he calms down and can even walk with them no problem.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@Hstarks you might have better luck on FB. He doesn't hang out with us much anymore, lol.
Chico Canine Works | Facebook


----------

